

Field Guide to Genetic Programming (Free Book) - Herring
http://www.gp-field-guide.org.uk/

======
jedc
Awesome!

Back in college I made a Matlab program that used Genetic Algorithms to find
the optimal flight path for spacecraft that had to do "fly-by"'s of particular
planets at particular times. It was complicated, but a lot of fun.
(Unfortunately haven't needed to do anything with it since.)

------
jdoliner
I'm presently doing research on Genetic Programming. I'm just an undergrad but
I've read a fair amount on the subject and feel that I basically understand it
at this point. However my understanding is largely academic and I'm curious as
to how marketable the ideas are. Since YC is exactly the crowd that I should
ask to find this out, I'm asking. Particularly has anyone used any sort of an
evolutionary solution in their product, considered it? If the later why did
you decide against it? Has anyone heard of it or is it a new idea? Most
important question, who's intrigued and sees potential? Because I do.

~~~
greg
I'm working on something for weebly.com that uses a genetic algorithm and even
some genetic programming. If anyone here is interested in applications of GP,
please get in touch. Email greg at startup-name-dot-com.

------
vizard
Isnt GP patented? That will probably kill off any commercial applications.

------
charlesju
Cool! Reminds me of Prolog.

